# Estate Sale Find: Singer 403A



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

It was marked $45.00 in the cabinet. I offered $30 (because it was all the cash I had, and they didn't accept checks). She said they could take $33.75, which was 25% off, even though it was just the first day of the sale. I scrounged my change purse, and brought her home. After some cleaning, oiling, and a new light bulb, she sews very well! :bouncy:

Did I get a good deal, or do I just have a sickness?? 

View attachment 13771


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would think if it sews well and has that cabinet and you like it, it's $33 spent very well.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would have come home with me!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I was so excited to find it there. I just felt so sorry for it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a great deal - and wonderful machine!

Did you get any cams or accessories with it? It takes the top hat, same as the 600 series, so they are easy to come by. Then you can do all kinds of fun stitches.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Love it! I think you got a great deal. I would have bought it if it were me.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Macybaby said:


> That is a great deal - and wonderful machine!
> 
> Did you get any cams or accessories with it? It takes the top hat, same as the 600 series, so they are easy to come by. Then you can do all kinds of fun stitches.


No, unfortunately. I did see a few listed on ebay, but I'm still learning about it. It does sew a lovely, straight stitch. I'm well-pleased. I am usually too shy to make an offer on something. :clap:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The answer to your questions is YES!

Congratulations


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Keep your eyes on "ShopGoodwill.com". These top hat cams come up quite often and usually go for a reasonable price there. Top hat cams are not that hard to find and you got a good sturdy machine at a very good price. Especially with it being in a cabinet.

Elaine


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it's a great deal! Very nice machine. Enjoy.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Wonderful deal. You will enjoy it more each time you sit down to sew,. I would love to find one like that.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've been scrounging the garage sales looking for these great deals you ladies keep finding. You did good!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AWSOME Deal! Awsome machine. Congratulations!!

Speaking of the sickness........ I came home with a 1910 Singer 'Egyption', and another Featherweight.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> AWSOME Deal! Awsome machine. Congratulations!!
> 
> Speaking of the sickness........ I came home with a 1910 Singer 'Egyption', and another Featherweight.



Hey, now...You can't just post a statement like this without proof. I think we'd all like to see some pictures. :grin:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As soon as we get them prettied up!! Hubby has TRULY become obsessed! He found a BEAUTIFUL Parlor Cabinet with Treadle, attachments, pan, wheel... but, no machine head. He is talking about putting a Premo...Red Eye in it....I might have to keep that one:bouncy:

I'd love to find a really nice White Featherweight....but... the prices here are STUPID crazy high!!

Uh Oh......I feel feverish again......;D


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Will the attachments for my 404 work on the 403 too? I just checked, and they all seem to fit, but I want to make sure. :hrm:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know the 404 does not take cams, but does it do zigzag? If not, then look the feet over good and see if they accommodate a zigzag machine. If not, you can still use them as they will fit - just be careful not to set the machine so it will sew other than straight down the middle.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

The 404 does not zig-zag. It's strictly straight-stitch. 

I bought some cams off of CL, but I'll be buggered if I can figure out how to use them. I tried following the instructions, but I'm either not doing something right, or the cam mechanism is messed up. I'm not sure how to proceed...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

did you get the top hat ones? The flat ones are for a different model Singer.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Macybaby said:


> did you get the top hat ones? The flat ones are for a different model Singer.


Yes, they are the top hat type. I have quite a few of them, I just can't get them to work. :awh:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

DoxieMom said:


> Yes, they are the top hat type. I have quite a few of them, I just can't get them to work. :awh:


How about a picture of it. That might give one of us an idea as to why you are having troubles. 

Elaine


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are a couple I just took:

View attachment 14003


View attachment 14004


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Excuse my blonde moment, but it just dawned on me that I could take the cover off of the top...:ashamed:

Topless pics: 

View attachment 14026


View attachment 14027


View attachment 14028


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

UPDATE: My engineer hubby tore into it last night, and FIXED IT! It was apparently really gummed up. He took some WD-40 and some engine cleaner to it. Then he brought her back in the house, oiled her, and now she's working. I still need to fine-tune some things while sewing because the thread still breaks occasionally. I'll figure it out, though!

Thanks for all your support and advice as I muddle through this new passion/hobby/sickness. I won't place the blame DIRECTLY on this forum, but...I _was not_ like this before I started reading about all the lovely antique machines out there that need love too. :kiss:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Engineer hubbies are great! 

We'll take the credit (urr blame) for your devotion to finely crafted sewing machines...it's really a pyramid scheme and we get points for each newbie we reel in!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Chixarecute said:


> Engineer hubbies are great!
> 
> We'll take the credit (urr blame) for your devotion to finely crafted sewing machines...it's really a pyramid scheme and we get points for each newbie we reel in!


Hahaha!! DEAL ME IN...


----------

